# An interest check



## Nol (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey all. I'm relatively new here, some of you may have seen me knocking about over the last few months, principally here. I thought I'd want to run a roleplay, which I haven't done in a while. I have fairly extensive experience GMing both tabletop RPGs (such as FFG's 40k games, and some Call of Cthulhu) and play-by-post RPGs such as the sort on this forum, so anything I start I would put a lot of effort and dedication into. But of course before I set about making it I want to see if I'd have enough players to be interested.

My idea is set in the 40K universe, to play as a Grand Company of Iron Warriors, likely starting between the 37-39th millennia. In this the players could be whoever they wanted within the Grand Company (of which I would create a proper hierarchy, showing which positions had command over what units and so forth. I would also allow players to have a good degree of control as to what their units comprised of). This is assuming that people want to be in command positions; anything from 1st Captain to regular legionary would be allowed, with multiple characters per player also being a feature if desired.

I would set up scenarios (and, later on, allow players to decide where in the grimdark setting they might wish to travel), which would feature the appropriate details for siege warfare, but how much the players know would depend on how much intel they manage to gather and how vigilant they are. I would do my best to make it as dynamic and close to working in a Grand Company as possible without railroading people. I would present the setting, orders from their superiors (if any) and objectives, filling out details as desired/required and allowing people to make up their own - the 1st Captain would have a much larger degree of autonomy regarding his decisions than, say, a sergeant, and I also want players to be creative and not constrained. Overall I would like people to have fun.

Would anyone be interested in this?


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

A chance to serve Perturabo and bring ruin to the decaying Imperium? Where do i sign?


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe, I've never been a super fan of Chaos, but The Iron Warriors aren't too mutated.

Maybe a Iron Warrior's Warp Smith/ Dark Mechanicus Techmarine or whatever equivalent their is.

Maybe, I'll see if others get interested.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

count me in.


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

Eh I've already communicated with you on this but for the sake of the public and shameless bumping count me in.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea for your first RP; I say go for it and best of luck man.  

I sadly would hate to see my lovely Imperium burn, so while I'll happily RP your Imperium characters I will not be playing the main characters.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

emporershand89 said:


> Sounds like a good idea for your first RP; I say go for it and best of luck man.
> 
> I sadly would hate to see my lovely Imperium burn, so while I'll happily RP your Imperium characters I will not be playing the main characters.


I would love to RP a Necron Character lol.

But I would attempt an Iron Warrior since its what he wants. As long as I am free to develop the character as I wish.


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

Out of curiosity how would you RP a Necron?

"Mindlessly moves forward with zero will of his own acknowledging a greater power that drives him forward. No thoughts echoed out from a consciousness dulled from countless millennia worth of redundant actions bound to Necron Royalty. No words thundered out from the metallic husk that served as a body. Just a whole lot of cheesy gauss blasts and the longest cat nap in the history of history."


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

I suppose I'd be interested


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Boxagonapus said:


> Out of curiosity how would you RP a Necron?
> 
> "Mindlessly moves forward with zero will of his own acknowledging a greater power that drives him forward. No thoughts echoed out from a consciousness dulled from countless millennia worth of redundant actions bound to Necron Royalty. No words thundered out from the metallic husk that served as a body. Just a whole lot of cheesy gauss blasts and the longest cat nap in the history of history."












You could make it more interesting than that. Like the constant insanity of glimpses of past memories, fractionally remembered, Screaming in your head in a body that won't obey.

Or playing a character with a bit more free will than that, or personality. I.E. Lord, Lychgaurd, *Whispers* Pariah Like our good friend Tomas Macabee(I don't care if they may or may not be retconed, the gene still exists)...., Praetorian, Cryptec. Or a recent Idea I had, playing an Upgraded Immortal, given more capacity for free will and thought to better act in war.

I wouldn't honestly consider playing a standard warrior though unless Like I mention before, to give a brief look into its decaying broken remnant of a psyche.


----------



## Psyikoe (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm relatively new too, just made my account today as I was looking for an RP to play in and this one looks great. Would love to join your campaign!


----------



## Warmindedjudge (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, I would be interested in such activities.


----------



## Crassus (Oct 24, 2015)

Iam too! iam new to the site too, and very excited to join in!


----------



## Defenestration47 (May 5, 2015)

Count me in, always wanted to try and make a tech marine character


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hate to be the barer of bad news but this rp came and went. Nol doesn't even post here anymore that I've seen. Was a fun rp for the short duration it had.


----------

